# Folks who love B17s - what plastic saddles do you like?



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got B17s and Selle Anatomica saddles on my MTBs and they make me happy.

I would like to have a plastic saddle option as well that I liked for rides say up to 6-7hrs.

Just curious if you are a B17 lover and have a plastic saddle that you like - what brand/model is it?

I know saddles are personal, but I want to narrow down the field of products to test.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

WTB Pure V


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

WTB Silverado works on the bike that had the Brooks Swallow. 
Pure V or Race V or whatever is good for the B17 bike.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Brooks Cambium which is actually getting moved over to my Giant XTC 2 as I managed to get my Brooks B17 a bit to wet on my last tour.

Andrew


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bmike said:


> WTB Silverado works on the bike that had the Brooks Swallow.
> Pure V or Race V or whatever is good for the B17 bike.


Thanks guys. I'm going to try a WTB saddle on my trail bike.



Aushiker said:


> Brooks Cambium which is actually getting moved over to my Giant XTC 2 as I managed to get my Brooks B17 a bit to wet on my last tour.
> 
> Andrew


I'm keen to try a Cambium - sounds interesting. Will probably have to wait until late this year or 2015...too many priorities fighting for my gear cash this year. 

BTW - I live in the PNWet and my B17s get wet a lot. I haven't had any issues with them. I treat them twice a year with Proofide and that's about it. They are still perfect and I have yet to turn the tensioning bolt on any of them.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

Another vote for the WTB Pure V.... it's the only saddle I use other than my B17.

mike


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I had a pure V came stock on my Fargo and hated it immediately, but I love my B17. Every a$$ is different


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

hendricks97 said:


> I had a pure V came stock on my Fargo and hated it immediately, but I love my B17. Every a$$ is different


No butts about it everyone is different, but you have to narrow down the field when it comes to testing saddles.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure v. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

WTB Speed V here on my 29er and Pugsley, b17 on my road/cross/gravel/tour bike.

If I ever need to replace one of the Speed V's, it will definitely be a cambium.


----------



## fourtoone (Jan 30, 2013)

I was looking for a new bikepacking saddle and happened to read an interview with Jay P where he said he only runs WTB Rocket V's on all his bikes. I tried it and was sold. Might switch out my b17 on my touring rig.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I had b17, rocket V and now running the chromag trailmaster dt..its way better than the rocketV


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Aushiker said:


> Brooks Cambium.


This ^^^.

I don't own one, but in the few minutes of parking lot test ride I had on one, it was immediately comfortable. My next saddle will be a Cambium.

Other than that, Selle Italia Flites have always worked for me.


----------



## Bendbent (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Ergon saddles. I ended up trying one on my Pugsley because even though I love My Brooks saddles, I wanted something lighter for it and read some forum posts that the Ergon saddles were the closest one can get to a Brooks with a plastic saddle.
ive been riding it for a year now and love it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. :thumbsup:

Buying saddles can be expensive and time consuming. I've spent a lot of $$ with poor results in the past on plastic saddles. 

I got a WTB Pure V. After 5yrs+ of strictly riding leather I was ready for some issues, but so far I have up to 4hrs on it and no discomfort....no padded shorts. 

I'm just using this saddle on my trail bike so 4-5hrs is the longest ride it will typically see.

For touring I'll stick with Brooks and Selle Anatomica leather saddle.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

I mainly use b17 and Fizik ariones (road saddle I know but it works for mtb too).


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

SQ LAB 611 active race or MTB


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Still loving the WTB saddle. After so many plastic saddle failures I'm really happy to have a comfy non-leather option.

Like 'em so much I'm going to buy a couple spares next time I see a deal.

With my luck they discontinue the model when they hear it works for me!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Yet another vote for the Pure-V. I'm also a fan of Selle Royal's Saba.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

vikb said:


> With my luck they discontinue the model when they hear it works for me!


I'm still pissed that they discontinued the Vulpine....!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bmike said:


> I'm still pissed that they discontinued the Vulpine....!


That's happened to me so many times I've started to think companies are doing it on purpose!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

vikb said:


> Still loving the WTB saddle. After so many plastic saddle failures I'm really happy to have a comfy non-leather option.
> 
> Like 'em so much I'm going to buy a couple spares next time I see a deal.
> 
> With my luck they discontinue the model when they hear it works for me!


My only wish is that they offered a dark leather version. My wife stole the white leather version I originally bought for myself, but I must say the synthetic cover has performed well for many years, still looks new but has a nice pocket, glad I got their best ti rail model.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I use a cheap Velo PLUSH on my foul weather commuter for its comfort. I like it a lot, but the BROOKS are still more comfortable.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

vikb said:


> Still loving the WTB saddle. After so many plastic saddle failures I'm really happy to have a comfy non-leather option.


Just an update after another year using the WTB Pure V. For techy trail riding I am sold on it. I can ride all day day after day without padded shorts and feel great. :thumbsup:

I tried one for bikepacking replacing a Brooks B17. The B17 is all day comfort without padded shorts for as long as I care to ride. The Pure V was moderate discomfort after long days of non-techy riding.

The difference is mainly for techy riding I am standing a lot and a solid ride is 5hrs. For bikepacking non-techy trails I'm seated a lot more and 12hr days are not unheard of.

So I'll be going back to a B17 for bikepacking.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

B17 works great for me. Pure V works ok, but only for 2-3 hrs. The problem is that it's way too soft. I have 2 of them, comp and race. Both are way too soft for me (and I don't wear padded shorts). Specialized Phenom 143mm works for me. I'd like to try out some of the Bontrager saddles as well.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

vikb said:


> Just an update after another year using the WTB Pure V. For techy trail riding I am sold on it. I can ride all day day after day without padded shorts and feel great. :thumbsup:
> 
> I tried one for bikepacking replacing a Brooks B17. The B17 is all day comfort without padded shorts for as long as I care to ride. The Pure V was moderate discomfort after long days of non-techy riding.
> 
> ...


I had the same issues... WTB Silverado is now on my rando rig and my bikepacking rig.

I'm hesitant to sell both my Brooks Swallow Ti and modified B17 that have treated me so well... but the Silverado has been surprisingly comfortable. Came stock on my Fargo, and I ended up ordering another one for the rando bike.

IF Ti Club Racer by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Surly Krampus in Bikepacking Kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr

The Pure V will stay on the Pugsley... don't ride it more than 3-4 hours at a time, but when I did do a bikepacking trip on it I was hiking about as much as I was riding... so it worked just fine.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Silverado which is a solid saddle but not spectacular. The Fizik that came with me Giant Anthem is pretty comfy (not sure the model) but my favorite plastic saddle is the Fizik Arione. I got one used from a roadie some years ago and I absolutely love it. Most comfy non-leather saddle I have owned. Much like advanced maxi-pad technology, it sports “wings” that flex as you pedal, accommodating your massive glutes as you pound out the miles.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

vikb said:


> Just an update after another year using the WTB Pure V. For techy trail riding I am sold on it. I can ride all day day after day without padded shorts and feel great. :thumbsup:
> 
> I tried one for bikepacking replacing a Brooks B17. The B17 is all day comfort without padded shorts for as long as I care to ride. The Pure V was moderate discomfort after long days of non-techy riding.
> 
> ...


Really Vic - no pads with a b-17 touring?
I ask because I am currently using a specialized version of pure b , no pads and looking for options
I rather not wear pads


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Tinman said:


> Really Vic - no pads with a b-17 touring?
> I ask because I am currently using a specialized version of pure b , no pads and looking for options
> I rather not wear pads


I haven't worn padded shorts for 6-7yrs and I am not going back! :nono:


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

To those of you who aren't wearing padded shorts, what are you wearing?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Exofficio boxers and whatever shorts or pants I feel like.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I wear cheap stuff--C9 briefs (by Champion, I think) from Target. Spandexy material. Just make sure the seams aren't right on your sitbones. Then just some shorts on top of that.

By the way, another 2 hr ride on Saturday--Pure V just isn't working for me. I like the shape, but it's just too soft. I wonder if the DNA padding on the higher models would help.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

NickandBruce said:


> To those of you who aren't wearing padded shorts, what are you wearing?


Today, it was Hanes cotton boxers and a pair of Duluth Trading all-cotton work pants. Usually, it's merino boxers from one of several brands with whatever pants or shorts I happen to be wearing. When I commute, I'll wear my Gore windproof breeks or my wool tweed breeks. Or, sometimes my nylon running pants. Or, a pair of nylon shorts. Or...

The point being that I'm not fussy. (Although, I avoid anything with a thick seam running right down the middle of the crotch, like most jeans. Those seams can rub a person bloody raw in a really sensitive spot.)

Oh, and I do have B-17s on all my Surlies.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

stremf said:


> B17 works great for me. Pure V works ok, but only for 2-3 hrs. The problem is that it's way too soft. I have 2 of them, comp and race. Both are way too soft for me (and I don't wear padded shorts). Specialized Phenom 143mm works for me. I'd like to try out some of the Bontrager saddles as well.


the Team model has much denser padding on the Pure V. The difference is pretty significant. I'm fine all day on a Team version as well my B17's.

mike


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

NickandBruce said:


> To those of you who aren't wearing padded shorts, what are you wearing?


Today I wore my typical boxer's under my Levi's Cargo Shorts  and Carhartt uppers....

I don't use clipless either. I use quil MTB peddles and and a stiff sole AT shoe,MTB shoe in fall - winter-spring and may opt for saddles at times summer. At times I use cages,toe clips,straps,etc if I am going to be on the bike a long time. I can get "lift" for effeciant peddleing off a fairly rugged sole shoe/boot and quil MTB

But........I'm not race'in ..........I have one pair of those stupid padded under shorts in the drawer I never wear........if I was a hard core down hiller I would wear them, plus armor but, I know longer have the [email protected] them kids do........especially now a days.......I rather watch the videos with amazement of how those 25 year olds rip it up these days.....pretty impressive. I am more the tour'er / camper / packer type - often touting a fly rod as well

Early 90's MTB'in herritage / blood / rigid 26er's.....we used to wear flannel and cargo's..........I still do (chuckle)

I can relate to what it says on Gunnar's website in regards to the Rock Tour. Thats how it was here......"adventure" camping,hanging with pals,ride'in

_" When mountain biking was climbing Pearl Pass or discovering Mount Tam, it was all about adventure not competition. So when the Adventure Cycling Association opened the Great Divide Trail, we decided to build the perfect bike for the explorer. We mixed in some old school goodness with some leading edge features. "
_

And I currently ride/tour/day trip a "goat" of a bike - Adventure / Mixed terrain. Also out in the same area trails as me today were body armor clad / full suspension MTB'ers....................guess they thought they were big time down hiller's or something ?????

I miss my rigid steel 93, 26'er .........why did I let it go???? But, I see a fat bike , 29+ or perhaps a Rock Tour 29er build in my future some time

From today / PA/NY / Border / Northern Most Appalachia / 50 degs

Mixed Terrain Ride Northern Most Appalachia Slideshow by BGFly | Photobucket

BTW- Thanks for the reply Vic. I have almost bought one 1/2 doz times based on the tour'er recs yet, hard to swallow , no pads , in dirt........perhaps someday I will give it a go
Double BTW- I ordered a set of Porcelain Rocket , new "micro" panniers - made for single track - 1.7#'s...........in a cool funky black camo.......should be here this week.......nice for camping , day drip'in even commuting


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

While on vacation last week I seen that new Brooks saddle of wax'ed cotton and natural rubber.

Was able to look it over in hand well.

That looked like a good choice for those seeking such. (beware pricey but super nice)

Just a heads up


----------

